# Red vs. White bulbs



## AdamsFamilyFarm (Nov 13, 2009)

What is the difference in the red and white bulbs for heat lamps? Is there an advantage to using one over the other?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't think it really matters for rabbits. At the feed store they told me it was more for chickens. If chickens see a raw or bloody spot on another chicken they'll keep picking at it. The red light makes everything red, so they are less likely to pick at open sores/wounds....or maybe they were just pulling my leg!


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

There is an advantage of the red over the white. First of all, if one checks, the red ones are usually twice the power of the white ones. 

The most important thing, however, is that the red bulbs are designed to produce mostly "infra-red" light rays. Infra-red light rays are usually highly absorbed by what ever they reach, and in turn are given off as heat. White light on the other hand is reflected to some extent by most substances, and while some of the light is absorbed and given off as heat, much of it is reflected. If it scatters about enough, much of it is absorbed (and converted to heat) but if there are window or openings, the light escapes and is wasted. An infrared lamp should be aimed at the floor, the floor absorbs the light, changes it into heat, which rises upward to heat the room. If the rays shine directly on an animal, they heat up the animal. Place you hand or face about 3 feet from each of the two lamps and you will notice a very obvious difference.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

I thought the red bulb was for chickens. Interesting info about how its absorbed i got white heat lights over my baby i guess it would be good to get one red one for a moma getting ready to have babys then after i know she made a good nest put a white light over them. It is very cold out there.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

mamato3 said:


> I thought the red bulb was for chickens. Interesting info about how its absorbed i got white heat lights over my baby i guess it would be good to get one red one for a moma getting ready to have babys then after i know she made a good nest put a white light over them. It is very cold out there.


Be a bit careful, the infrared lamps can burn an animal if they are too close and can't get away. These are the same kind of bulbs they use over some buffet tables to keep the fried chicken, etc. hot. They work great for chicks, because they can get as close (or as far away) as they want... baby bunnies don't really have that option until they are a few weeks old.

You will also find (if you haven't purchased one yet) that the red bulbs are much more expensive.


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

I only have the white bulbs after thinking of all the hay and cardboard in the nestbox and a fire waiting to happen decided not to use red. and right know when i hang a heat light i stick my hand in the nestbox for a few minutes and do a temp check with my hand.


----------



## wyorabbits (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't cook your babies. We raise californians in Wyoming and have litters born at below zero. We use a blacklight bulb used for reptiles over the nest box. these provide just enough heat to keep the chill off. Use the bulb in a regular reflector like a heat lamp and just set on top of cage, make sure doe cannot reach the power cord. These bulbs are the same size as a regular light bulb. we get ours at Walmart. An added plus is that there is not much light produced which doesn't bother the doe as much as a bright light. Good luck, John


----------



## nzw tom (Oct 7, 2009)

Just lost a litter of 7 yesterday, due to chill. Will try the reptile light, so I have two does ready to kindle in the next 3 days. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

If your having to use heat for nest boxes, it would probably be safer and easier to use a heat rock made for reptiles. A small one that you can place under one half of the box...babies can then move away from that area if they get too warm...and the cord can be run out of the cage under the box out of reach of momma. May be more expensive initially, but never needs bulbs replaced and I had one that was still working good as new after 10 yrs of daily use.


----------

